# HELP Nintendo DS R4



## NetMaster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have a  R4 DS Revolution R4DS MicroSD/TF Slot-1 Solution Adapter.
Do I have to convert the movies in a particular kind of format to watch it on the ds through the R4DS? If yes, can you tell me the name of the best program to do it? Or I can just upload it in AVI, MPG, OR MPEG format and watch them?
I was also wondering if the SuperCard SD Rumble in conjunction with the R4 DS Revolution R4DS MicroSD/TF Slot-1 Solution Adapter, that I already have, would make the Nintendo DS browser (opera) work perfectly. If not, could you give me any suggestion about which M3 or supercard should I buy (possibly a cheaper one).

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 31, 2007)

gbatemp review says Opera Browser for Nintendo DS
- PASS: Plays and saves fine in conjunction with RAM pack. The M3 and Supercard hacks work just fine too.


----------



## NetMaster (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> gbatemp review says Opera Browser for Nintendo DS
> - PASS: Plays and saves fine in conjunction with RAM pack. The M3 and Supercard hacks work just fine too.



Yes I read it, but I also googled the M3 and the Supercard, and I saw that there are many different kinds of them. I do not know which one is good for OPERA.

Can you tell me of the SuperCard SD Rumble is good to make the opera browser work? If not, can you tell me some other models?

Thanks.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(NetMaster @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > gbatemp review says Opera Browser for Nintendo DS
> ...



No, supercard rumble wont work at all because it doesn't have any on board RAM (same reason it can't play GBA games)


----------



## NetMaster (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you.
Any suggestions for which card can be helpuful?
What about the movies?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2007)

you need to use a program called DPGbatch to convert video files to DPG format to play on your R4ds 

there are also sites where you can download dpg movies 

im downloading Children of men as i type this :-P


----------



## NetMaster (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you so much. If anyone else knows a chaper supercard or M3 which work with the DS browser (opera) please let me know.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 4, 2007)

Supercard SD $30.
This is in the wrong forum, BTW. This should go in the R4 / M3 Simply forum.


----------

